# Problem with Onkyo 876



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I cannot get my onkyo to display the HD audio on the front. When I click display on the remote it shows up PCM which I am sure is wrong as I can never tell what audio format it is in. Its like having the nightmare of the PS3 all over again. Can someone tell what I need to do so I can select the correct format. I am using HDMI 2.

cheers
Graham


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Are you sure your BDP is configured to bitstream? If the Onkyo is displaying PCM, it is not decoding True-HD and DTS-MA internally. Which BDP are you using and which Onkyo?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I am using a panasonic BD35 and it is set up for bitsream in the set up menu.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If it is configured for bitstream, you should be getting True HD or DTS-MA on your display.
What does your main display on your Onkyo say when playing a Blu Ray?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

JJ

HDMI through and it does that on sky too.
I have looked at the manual and it says some stuff about the listening modes presets which I have changed the appropiate ones for the DVD input which I have my blu ray connected to but when you click on the left and right arrows on the remote DTS master audio etc... dont come up.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It has nothing to do with the Listening Modes preset. The lossless codecs should simply appear. Are you sure bitstream is enabled for both DVD's and BD's. Often they are in different places in the menu.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

JJ

I will double check now.

cheers

Graham


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Everything on the panasonic is set to Bitstream. You can only go into the setup menu and that is it.

Is there no way you can set the onkyo to either pcm or bitstream?

cheers
Graham


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Graham, I am 99% sure that is what it is going to be. I own the TX-SR875 and I have setup literally 6 or 7 TX-SR876's as well. The new codecs simply show up once bitstream is enabled. Do note that on some discs, you have to choose True HD or DTS-HD. An example of this is The Dark Night which autostarts in Dolby Digital. Many other Warner Brothers Blu Rays are like this.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Wait, I think you have it on HDMI Passthrough. I am trying to remember how to turn that off.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Just to make sure, put in a Blu Ray and go into Listening Modes Preset. Scroll down until True HD and DTS HD. Usually, it should just say last valid. If not, you can select True HD and DTS HD. You will not see the choices for those two until you scroll down.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

You have not got the secondary audio channel set to ON in the panasonic do you Graham?


----------

